# my 1st fatty



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok this is my first fat fatty.

Ground pork, chorizo, asian portobello mushroom, 2 boudin links mixed together for the base layer and smoked chipotie pepper and jap cheese in the middle rolled into a log wrap with bacon.

I going to smoke it in the morning with pecan wood


----------



## Goat Weed (Nov 4, 2009)

*heart attack*

oh my god that looks good


----------



## chugbug2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, I may have to try that as soon as I get a smoker.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

*about your fattie....*

I bet that's hard to light :redface:.......but good grief I bet it tastes good.


----------

